# Landpride rotary cutter tail wheel



## mlbond (Jun 29, 2013)

I am new to land and tractor ownership. I have recently purchased a new MX4700 Kubota tractor and 6' land pride mower. At around 8 clocked hours of mowing over some overgrown pasture, the tail wheel on the mower snapped off. Anyone have any idea why this would happen? Anything I might have done that I should not have done. Mostly mowing pastureland with a few hilly areas on probably a 25-30 degree incline. HELP!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW!! That's a new one. First thing that comes to mind is defective casting....should be a warranty issue.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

No grease?


----------

